#ubuntu-cy 2010-11-22
<theo__> test
#ubuntu-cy 2010-11-24
<lish> hi
<misaakidis> hello! 
<lish> exit
#ubuntu-cy 2010-11-25
<lish> hello:)
<lish> hi
<demetris_> ti mporei na ftaiei otan vlepeis loading bootloader... meta booting kernel and menei ekei xoris errors?
